# low min. neck tag printer



## chech95 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there any neck tag printers that will print low quantity orders? And when I say low quantity i mean around 25-50 tags. I am looking to have tags printed instead of woven.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That's a pretty low number, even for printed. You should consider have your silkscreen printer just print your labels directly inside the shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

chech95 said:


> Is there any neck tag printers that will print low quantity orders? And when I say low quantity i mean around 25-50 tags. I am looking to have tags printed instead of woven.
> 
> Thanks!


You should keep in mind that the lower your quantities, the less cost effective it will be. For a quantity of 25-50 pieces, you might add $1-$4 to the cost of the t-shirt just for neck tags.


----------



## chech95 (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree 100% I did some more digging and think I found a local place that will do it for me thanks for everything!


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

You might want to also consider printing your tags on a block of fabric. I had a customer that wanted printed labels on random fabric blocks that she found in seconds houses. She would give me a roll of fabric and I would have it cut into 17" x 24" squares. Cost for cutting blocks(squares) was .10 per block. I had the labels repeat in a grid of 50 per screen(did S/M/L/XL) and printed them 50 to a block. The SP charged me a small fee for cutting them down to size. He charged me $1 per block/one color hit. To cut each block into single labels he charged me $1 per block so $2.00 for 50 raw edged labels. That came out to .05 per label!

John


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

novanutcase said:


> You might want to also consider printing your tags on a block of fabric. I had a customer that wanted printed labels on random fabric blocks that she found in seconds houses. She would give me a roll of fabric and I would have it cut into 17" x 24" squares. Cost for cutting blocks(squares) was .10 per block. I had the labels repeat in a grid of 50 per screen(did S/M/L/XL) and printed them 50 to a block. The SP charged me a small fee for cutting them down to size. He charged me $1 per block/one color hit. To cut each block into single labels he charged me $1 per block so $2.00 for 50 raw edged labels. That came out to .05 per label!
> 
> John


Well that's a really good idea. Thanks for sharing that John.


----------

